# Aspen Farmhouse



## Rubex (May 4, 2015)

Further into my search of the fens, I found this little farm house:












This one felt a little creepy going into and I felt somewhat reluctant (notice the urine in the bottle on the floor - NICE!):





Oh, and a nice hand print going up the stairs:





Around the back the shed just had some rubbish lying around in it:















My first glimpses into the other rooms:





I found the best way in was through the kitchen at the back. Does anyone fancy cooking on that stove?:










Coffee, anyone?:





I love this house - it's my first find of a house that just feels like people upped and left!

The living room:










Utility:





Side room:





Which had two record players in:










I'm thinking the latter player may have some tubes in so I'm gutted I didn't have a further inspection of it!

The stairs seemed sturdy, but looking at the floor from below, I didn't really trust the floorboards!:















So I decided not to venture upstairs! Maybe when I have some PPE! 

Rubex


----------



## UrbanX (May 5, 2015)

Nice one, glad you've been busy! 
Thanks for sharing this great little find!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 5, 2015)

Looks like something has been digging in pic 13 ? Smashing shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (May 5, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Looks like something has been digging in pic 13 ? Smashing shots thanks for sharing.



Yes I thought the same! No idea what for though.
I wish I'd taken a few more shots of this place - there's quite a bit more to see!


----------



## smiler (May 5, 2015)

Tubes, Tubes, I think you mean VALVES young lady, and you could be right, Lovely post, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## staticnomad (May 5, 2015)

Great post. I loved this place


----------



## Rubex (May 5, 2015)

staticnomad said:


> Great post. I loved this place



Thanks! I just looked at your post about this place! 

It's interesting how much things have been moved around inside since you last went!


----------



## HughieD (May 5, 2015)

Great find. Great pix. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (May 5, 2015)

I love places like this, thanks for posting.


----------



## mockingbird (May 5, 2015)

geee thats changed since my visit, good to see the place but shame at the same time 

The floor upstairs looks safer joke.. I walked halfway across that aswel!!!


----------



## The Wombat (May 6, 2015)

thats another nice report there
Good work M'dear


----------



## Rubex (May 6, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> thats another nice report there
> Good work M'dear



Thanks for taking the time to read through


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 7, 2015)

smiler said:


> Tubes, Tubes, I think you mean VALVES young lady, and you could be right, Lovely post, I enjoyed it, Thanks.



Definitely valves - or tubes if you live on the other side of the Pond, and not that reliable either. You could always tell a good dealer in this type off player and radios, by the vast, neatly arranged stock of spare valves behind the counter. The strip of test sockets on the back counter was also a give away.


----------



## jskinner (May 7, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Definitely valves - or tubes if you live on the other side of the Pond, and not that reliable either. You could always tell a good dealer in this type off player and radios, by the vast, neatly arranged stock of spare valves behind the counter. The strip of test sockets on the back counter was also a give away.



They are reliable actually  I have 55 of the bloody things.. Valves hardly EVER fail only the capacitors. The first Record player looks mid 70s probably a Ferguson. The second is late 50s early 60s and looks very Philips/Stella to me.. 

The 'Valve Testers' were to not be believed, As people bought valves in to test (thinking that was what's wrong with their TV/Radio) and although they worked OK the tester would say they're "bad" so Mullard could make more money selling new valves.. And often people returned home with their shiny new valve, put it in and it made no difference.


----------



## Rubex (May 8, 2015)

jskinner said:


> They are reliable actually  I have 55 of the bloody things.. Valves hardly EVER fail only the capacitors. The first Record player looks mid 70s probably a Ferguson. The second is late 50s early 60s and looks very Philips/Stella to me..
> 
> The 'Valve Testers' were to not be believed, As people bought valves in to test (thinking that was what's wrong with their TV/Radio) and although they worked OK the tester would say they're "bad" so Mullard could make more money selling new valves.. And often people returned home with their shiny new valve, put it in and it made no difference.



I should never have mentioned the valves/tubes lol!


----------

